# Quick Question



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Whats up guys? I was wondering where a guy could go to maybe catch a fish or 2 some night after work around the Brookings, SD area? Never really done much fishing but have some free time coming up for a couple months. Not looking for any hot spots just somewhere that would give me a chance to catch a few. Thanks


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Poinsett, Thompson, Sinia, Brush, 81 ponds?


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks, tried sinai tonight. a little slow. still tryin to figure out the game of fishing. gonna give it another go tomorrow maybe


----------

